# A downhillers bikepack bike?



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

Well who would have guessed it, I've found myself shopping for a bikepack and gravel bike. Not really what i thought my next bike would be, but life is just sort of going that direction.

I've always been into adventure sports like mountaineering, packrafting, climbing and hiking, but for me mountain biking was always more on the downhill and enduro end of the spectrum, with 80% of it lift served, 10% shuttled and the remainder peddling up just because i knew the descent would be worth it.

but, my wife wants to do some bikepack touring, and two of our best friends Doom and Lizzy are starting up a packrafting/bikepacking guiding company down in Manco's, so we want to go do some dumb stuff with them too. my wife and i are planning on starting in my hometown of Midland michigan, traversing to the west coast and then following the coast north to Traverse City.

so... what bike to buy. i've spent the last couple of years ridding an enduro style 29er (nukeproof mega 290) and before that DH bikes from transtion.

i'm fundamentally not psyched about just getting a road bike, i have one, a nice one, and I haven't ridden it in over 10 years.

we do have quite a nice network of easy singletrack here in the area, so it would be cool if it was also something i could shred that stuff on. 

The obvious choice for me is of course the Evil Chamois Hagar. I'm sure I'd feel instantly comfortable on that, i could ride it aggressively when i want too, but BOY HOWDY that's a lot of cheddar for that sweet rig!

so in other words, what else is out there built in the same style, or what else might be a good alternative for a mostly road/gravel long distance bike that i'd still likely fall in love with? should I maybe look into a lightweight 29er mountain bike? I think i would like to use a pair of wide drop bars and road style brake levers for the hand positioning.

thanks!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

An FS 29er with enough travel to keep things fun and enough burl to handle serious riding.

I wouldn’t get a bike just for bikepacking unless you’re gonna do it a lot.

Get a bike you’d want to ride when you’re not riding park.

I built up a GG Pistola for multipurpose use.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

Nurse Ben said:


> I wouldn't get a bike just for bikepacking unless you're gonna do it a lot.
> Get a bike you'd want to ride when you're not riding park.


I think bike packing bikes are fairly singular in their purpose. No suspension, bulletproof drivetrain and brakes. Can mount panniers etc.


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

It might be worthwhile to check out bikepacking.com 
They have lots of 'riders rigs' articles, as well as details of bikes from several of the major bikepacking races worldwide. It will give you an idea of the range of bikes and gear used for different terrain and duration, and point you in the direction of options to explore.

If you want to bikepack on FS, somebody's doing it. Fat? Somebody's doing it. Do you want to load up a gravel bike and graze your toes with your front wheel at every switchback? Yeah, that's somebody's idea of fun, too. Go see what folks are actually riding, and find what solution best fits your needs.


----------



## GarthMci (Oct 28, 2015)

Depends if you want drop bar or not, but Surly Karate Monkey gives you plenty of options for bikepacking and gravel riding.

It can take a suspension fork if you need, as well as 29x2.4? And 27.5x3. Relatively slack head angle for a bikepacking bike.

I've got one with a Jones bar on it and love it. Two sets of wheels that I swap between, depending how roughy the route is going to be.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

For a one time trip, or infrequent usage as bikepacking bike, and a bike that can be ridden regularly for run, I'd want a modern steel hardtail. Super fun as a trail bike, perfectly capable for bikepacking. 

Drop bar- something like a Kona Sutra


----------



## Mtb7000 (Aug 30, 2004)

*OneSpeed* said:


> For a one time trip, or infrequent usage as bikepacking bike, and a bike that can be ridden regularly for run, I'd want a modern steel hardtail. Super fun as a trail bike, perfectly capable for bikepacking.
> 
> Drop bar- something like a Kona Sutra


I had the same mindset when I put together a bike to cover bikepacking as well as some trail duty and so on. It's not steel nor overly modern, but I chose an aluminum Santa Cruz Chameleon and feel it's worth a mention. It covers a broad spectrum of riding and has performed very well in bikepacking mode, including the Cohutta Cat. I have both wheel sizes for it, but thus far have preferred the 29" variety. I really get along nicely with it.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

euroford said:


> Well who would have guessed it, I've found myself shopping for a bikepack and gravel bike. Not really what i thought my next bike would be, but life is just sort of going that direction.
> 
> I've always been into adventure sports like mountaineering, packrafting, climbing and hiking, but for me mountain biking was always more on the downhill and enduro end of the spectrum, with 80% of it lift served, 10% shuttled and the remainder peddling up just because i knew the descent would be worth it.
> 
> ...


What's up, euroford, LTNS.

In your position I'd get a cheap used bike that works for the purpose and do some nights out to inform a future purchase. Or buy whatever bike I really want and try it BPing. Or load up my present bike to save money while figuring out a direction.

Road, gravel, hardtail and FS all work for recreational touring (emphatically, not racing) despite popular but constrained conventions about "bikepacking bikes." Of course the surface matters, but rim/tire options provide latitude.

PS: If you have any #3 Peckers to unload, I could use a handful.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Only if you have a narrow view of what can be used for bike packing.

I don't ride hard tails any more, they just beat me up too much.

OP is looking for a bike that will see occasional use (once?) as a bike packer and regular use on mellow trails at home.

He's a "downhiller", so a hardtail won't do, he will want a bike that he can flog and use hard.

So yeah, something like a Pistola, Smuggler, or the like.

Then again, after rereading the OPs post it does say gravel bike so maybe he really wants a hardtail. In which case I'd get a progressive geo 29" hardtail with a decent fork that locks out.

Still think the FS will be more fun



Mudguard said:


> I think bike packing bikes are fairly singular in their purpose. No suspension, bulletproof drivetrain and brakes. Can mount panniers etc.


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

The Salsa Cutthroat is pretty dialed alternative to the ECH for bikepacking: still fairly relaxed head angle at 69º, with the option to run a suspension fork, and tons of tire clearance and gear carrying/storage capacity.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

@euroford, What bike will your wife be using/getting?

"Evil Chamois Hagar" I was thinking, what a weird name for a bike, and than had the "Aha!" moment. Heh. Sammy Hagar
Anyway, a gravel bike is gonna gravel bike. That's it. 

What kind of tours are your friends in Mancos (Colorado?) going to be doing? If you want to do things with them, you'll need a bike that will work with their rides. Consult with them for options.

Thoughts: A hardtail that allows a set up with two different widths of tires (narrow tires for go fast, plump tires for more tech/sand) -- possibly two different wheelsets, if needed. The frame should be able to accommodate up to 2.6". Similar to what @garthmci noted upthread.

Jones Bar.


----------



## DougA (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd query Doom. He knows you and your style. And he knows what the bike will need to do.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

Don't let these guys tell you you can't shred while bikepacking. I've got a full squish Salsa Horsethief that is pretty efficient at covering miles but is plenty sendy if you keep your load to a minimum.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks for all of the great feedback and food for thought everybody. I've pretty much decided to go with a Nukeproof Digger 275 Factory. I think I'll go with a size large and then maybe a touch shorter stem after I spend some time on it. 

Downside is that they are out of stock for about another month. booooo


----------

